# BBQ sticks Q soon



## big game cook (Jul 11, 2009)

well a friend of mine brought some sticks to work. BBQ and jalapeno cheese. they were awsome. so i asked him where he got the seasoning. he told me Excalibur in pekin. seems it was right on my way to the gun shop i frequent. just a block of the road i traveled. so i checked it out.

25 lb mix for the sticks was $8.00.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 thats a real good price. just so happens they have it all. summer sausage was $6.75. its all for 25 lb batches. but i got it at raibers meats for $4.99
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 the same seasoning frm excal. raibers meats it where i got the high heat cheese. he told me about it too. its $22.99 for 5 lbs. thats $3 a lb cheaper than lem where its $7.99 lb.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 WOW. sweet.

got itialian hot sausage for $4.00, regular itialian for $4, swiss brat mix for $2.50. bologna for $6.00, smoking jalapeno stick mix $6.75, and maple sausage $3.00. you cant beat that. 2 sticks of 21 mm casings for $7.20.

so im getting ready to grind some roasts tonight and make a 25 lb batch of BBQ sticks. ill post results soon. these were best ive had. better than any lockers.

heres a link.

http://www.excaliburseasoning.com/de...sp?PageIndex=5

also just got a new 3 lb cast manual stuffer so no more using grinder to stuff. $32 and came with 3 tubes.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 13, 2009)

well these turned out great.

25 lbs of meat. used 20 lbs of ground venison. actually used burger i had ground from last season. and 5 lbs of ground pork blade roast. butt roast.

mixed in the seasoning and 3 lbs of high heat cheese and 1 1/2 lbs fresh jalapenos.






had a little helper eating my high heat cheese.



smoked these on a masterbuilt electric with hickory chips. this is a friends smoker i borrowed to keep the temps consistant.



made about 100 of these and made some into small 1 lb summer sausage rolls. they were all awesome.



the BBQ was just different and so much better than standard summer. everybody loved it and ill be making alot more come deer season.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job on the sausages.  Wish we could have seen a pic of the sausage before getting all sealed up.  A tsate testing for all SMF members would have been great too


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go...  How do you like that small stuffer you have?


----------



## big game cook (Aug 20, 2009)

that stuffer doesnt work very well for sticks. it works good on brats and summer but doesnt work well with the smaller diameter.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats one hard company to get ahold of..  Most of their "distributers" websites are either non existant or are non functioning.  I am pretty curious about the snack sticks.  I love making them, and that sounds like a kewl combo..  I hopefully can get a hold of someone...


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourthwind  if you have any type of hunting store like a Gander Mountain, Cabela's, or even Bass pro nearby you can try them store.  Also most large hunting/out door stores will most likely have these type of seasoning kits.  Even Dunhum's should have them.


----------

